# Do tortoises sneeze?



## Shnarf (Dec 12, 2013)

Do tortoises sneeze?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Hannah:

Since the other end of the nostrils end up in the roof of the mouth, and not down the throat into the lungs, I doubt it. I've had tortoises for about 30 years and I've never seen/heard one sneeze.


----------



## Shnarf (Dec 12, 2013)

My tortoise is ok eating drinking running around but occasionally sounds like he's sneezing or blow out his nostrils/mouth? Is this ok? He seem fine in himself


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 12, 2013)

Have you looked in his nose ? He may have something in it . They will hiss if you scare them . By the way that user name shows your age . Thunder cats??? Humm........


----------



## ICUSleeping (Dec 12, 2013)

When my sully sucks in parts of his body(legs arms neck) it makes a sound like a squeek or sneezing..maybe this is what u heard?


----------



## mikeh (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes, tortoises sneeze just like we do. I see them sneeze all the time, especially while eating, when food gets inside their nostrils or while burrowing. All four legs and head pull in momentarily during the sneeze. Many times the sneeze is immediately followed by robbing the front leg against the nostrils to clear the obstruction or irritant.


----------



## Saleama (Dec 12, 2013)

I have seen my babies do something I call a sneeze but it isn't exactly like a mammal sneeze, more like a nasally throat clearing. I used to call it barking or croaking, lol.




mike taylor said:


> Have you looked in his nose ? He may have something in it . They will hiss if you scare them . By the way that user name shows your age . Thunder cats??? Humm........



They remade the Thunder cats Mike. I never saw it but boy did I have trouble waiting each week for the original to come on!!!


----------



## ascott (Dec 12, 2013)

yes...


----------



## sibi (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes they sneeze, cough, and even make loud farts (sorry if that sounds vulgar). My torts have made so many sounds, you'd think they were mammals


----------



## Diya (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey,

Even mine do sneeze and specially while eating. I hope that's ok.. As someone told me that they might have cold, and cold is very bad for tortoise, so i was little worried.


----------



## Shnarf (Dec 13, 2013)

Ah thank you all. Yes it's been when he's been in his corner and burrowed a little bit or in his bath I think he's fine. Yeah he's name after shnarf from the thunder cats hehe


----------

